# Tekla Structures.



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello , Can anyone please suggest a place/institute which trains Tekla structures. Currently i am in bad need of it:help::help:. My manager wants me to undergo the course if i need a pay hike .( Arghhh.... I was better off making watches, Why did i even choose the construction industry ..:brick::brick, Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

and yeah before people go "DISHOOOM" "KABOOOM" at me, i did google and tried dubizzle & other places, could`nt find anything.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

expatkid said:


> and yeah before people go "DISHOOOM" "KABOOOM" at me, i did google and tried dubizzle & other places, could`nt find anything.


Seriously?!?!?!? LINK

I got that DISHOOM power, Biotch!!!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Seriously?!?!?!? LINK
> 
> I got that DISHOOM power, Biotch!!!!


:confused2::confused2: That doesn't yield any of the institutes which train Tekla, It gives all vague results redirecting to some website flashing an add ..!!!!! Tried contacting the tekla middle east head office and they just do courses for groups of people sponsored from a company.

If anyone could help me on this issue. I owe u a Pint., make it a couple..!!!

Thank you ..!!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

expatkid said:


> :confused2::confused2: That doesn't yield any of the institutes which train Tekla, It gives all vague results redirecting to some website flashing an add ..!!!!! Tried contacting the tekla middle east head office and they just do courses for groups of people sponsored from a company.
> 
> If anyone could help me on this issue. I owe u a Pint., make it a couple..!!!
> 
> Thank you ..!!!


Damn, my bad, man.... I thought if you called the folks in the first link they would be able to assist in getting you some private tutoring.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn, my bad, man.... I thought if you called the folks in the first link they would be able to assist in getting you some private tutoring.


The folks in the first link are located in Chennai, India. I ringed them up, They have no branches or representatives in UAE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Expatkid: "I *rang* them up"


> I ringed them up


Just helping you out with your English as per your request 

@IndoMLA: How on earth did you do that google graphic thingamajig?!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> @ Expatkid: "I *rang* them up" Just helping you out with your English as per your request




Thank you..!!!

and yeah about the Google thing . Just visit Let me google that for you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh awesome!! I know this is vain but I just googled myself using this link  It would appear that I have a lot of African American relatives


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> It would appear that I have a lot of African American relatives


Heights of joblessness ( Construction Industry ) ... I too tried googling your name and just found one pamela standing out. - "PAMELA ANDERSON" .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Erm...yes...that's not me. And now before I get a slap on the wrist....:focus:


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like theres no one who knows about this .. There goes my hike flying out of the window..Fataaaakkkkkk..!!!


----------

